# Faster DownPicking?



## jem_legacy (Jul 4, 2007)

How would I be able to speed up my downpicking. I've being doing solid downpicking for one minute straight for the past week and only got a little better. But I still can't match the speed from the guys from SYL. 

Anything new I should try? 

(OFF TOPIC QUESTION)

Sometimes I feel like music is a sport, and it draws me from playing real music, is this normal for a begginer?


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 4, 2007)

Just keep practicing it. You'll get it where you want it, or you'll discover something even better along the way. And remember that those guys have been playing for probably 20 years. 

Music isn't a sport, but it is an art. It usually takes enormous amounts of time and it costs a lot of money. That's why it's important to do exactly what you want.

Also, remember that your performance (or what you achieve on the instrument) should always be balanced with both the quality of the experience of practice and performing as well as what you learn as a result.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 4, 2007)

To answer the first part of your question... Try a slightly steeper angle of the pick than you would when alternate picking. Resist the temptation to overdo it each day, as you'll give yourself tendonitis. Do a little bit each day, and make sure your hands stay relaxed. You'll see results after a while, you just have to be patient.

To answer the second part...yeah, that is normal unfortunately. Internet shred culture, and all the ridiculous 'fastest guitarist' videos don't help matters. Develop your chops, but at the same time, just enjoy making music with whatever skills you have at any given time, and the guitar will be far more rewarding.


----------



## Cancer (Jul 4, 2007)

Fine words from both of the previous posters, to which I add the following:

Downpicking (like any other technique) comes best after alot of time of relaxed repetition. A metronome or drum machine can your friend, as well as learning as much music that you enjoy as possible. If the SYL is out of your reach right now, perhaps an intermediate step would help you get there, try some old Metallica, the first 3 albums are treasure troves of metal rhythms techniques and should help you get uo to speed in no time.

As for the second question, ponder this thought: Do athletes consider what they do art?


----------



## noodles (Jul 4, 2007)

Pick up old 80s thrash albums and practice along with them. Find the parts you can't play, and slowly speed them up with a metronome.

Remember, you should feel completely relaxed when you're doing this. James Hetfield doesn't look to be straining when he is playing Master of Puppets, and neither should you.

Rather than playing at the limit all the time--a sure way to develop a right hand injury--find where you can play the most comfortably. Somewhere where you can play the same 10 second passage ten times in a row without fucking up. Once you can do that, raise the metronome one click. Repeat. Stop at the point where you can't do more than ten, drop back a click, and work at that speed for a while. The next day, repeat this. You'll find yourself going up in no time.

Just sitting there for a minute straight, down picking as fast as you can, is a sure way to learn how to play out of time. What makes metal so awesome is not the speed, but the precision of it.


----------

